# cheap trailer guide on bunks



## JoshKeller (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey guys, figured I'd type/show how I built a set of guide ons for my boat trailer. Being a jet, its hard enough to load onto the trailer in still water. add in current, and its almost impossible. 

Total cost was around $25. I set my guide ons to be center with the rib on the outside wall of my boat. That left me with about 14" of metal per guide one. I got two 36" 1.5 x 1/4" x 36 flat bars. Cut each one down to 14", and saved the 4" piece. I c clamped the metal UPSIDE DOWN to the trailer frame where I wanted them to be. Put them upside down so there was no chance of scratching my hull, while I bent them to the approx angle I needed with a pipe wrench. Reversed them to the correct orientation on the trailer and test fit the 2 x 4 board. After verifying placement, I welded them onto the trailer. Then I took the 4" piece of scrap off each bracket, and welded it over the bend to add strength. Drilled out the holes for the bolt for the guide on board, and used an air ratchet to crank them down to sink the bolt head into the wood to avoid scratching the hull. I will carpet them when It get warms enough for the glue to properly set. 

Total time was approx 1.5 hours. 

Total cost was...

1.5 x .25 x 36" flat bar 8.79 x 2 = 17.58

2 x 4 board 2.79

4 5/16" bolts @ 70 cents total. 

can of spray galvanize (not shown) 4.29

TOTAL = $25.36 not counting the carpet and glue.


----------



## TNtroller (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice work, look like they should do the job. You could use stainless steel staples & staple gun to attach the carpet to the bunks if you want.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 18, 2015)

Just a quick warning for those with galvanized trailers be careful when welding the galvanizing will give off toxic fumes.
Roofing nails work for attaching bunk carpet.


----------



## overboard (Jan 18, 2015)

I launch and load in current quite a bit. Those guide ons really help, even when windy, and wouldn't be without them.


----------



## Insanity (Jan 18, 2015)

Great idea. Im gonna have to make me a set of those. :mrgreen:


----------



## RMull53 (Feb 16, 2015)

i did this almost exactly the same way. inexpensive, easy, look great. ill have pictures to come, but i did not weld mine, i used large U bolts and drilled through the steel flat bar and mounted them to the trailer, i used the 2x4 like he did and covered it in marine carpet like i did my decking inside my jon boat, and after multiple ins/outs of the water, they are still holding up. they make such a difference when taking the boat out of the water. highly suggested.


----------



## RMull53 (Feb 16, 2015)

heres an updated response 

what i used - 
1 - 2x4 8ft long cut in half
4 - 3/16th inch flat iron
4 - "square" U bolts 3/16ths
4 - 7/16ths bolts
Outdoor carpet
Can of adhesive
Metal primer
Color of choice for spray paint


----------

